# The LAZIEST dogs in the world!



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

My dogs are definately NOT morning people... err dogs.. I keep my bedroom closed during the day because it has carpet, and I don't want the dogs playing on my bed and possibly ripping the sheets, so I have to corral everyone out of my room as I leave. Sometimes it takes Kody a good 3 minutes to get up...stretch... flop back over.. get up again and finally follow me out of the room. It must be the heat. Or they just take after me!

Here is Kody when one morning he got up and went over by the door but I wasn't done getting ready yet. He likes to crawl in the morning.


SO lazy!









Laaazzzyyyyy









Are your dogs as lazy as mine? Let's see them!


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

lol bunch of lazy bums, mine are the same way in the morning.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

lol they got the life


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

SMoore said:


> lol bunch of lazy bums, mine are the same way in the morning.


they are sooooo lazy lol its so cute



Spicy1_VV said:


> lol they got the life


Yeah.. and they know it!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

When I'm talking to people on the phone or something and they are like, "What is Uallis doing?" 99.9% of the time...this is what Uallis is doing....this is ALL Uallis ever does...hahaha (never mind the deer antler under his head...)


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

LOLOLOLOL!

Nessa


----------

